# official psl chart 1-8



## Swolepenisman (Jan 24, 2020)

this is my personal psl chart 
psl 1- deformed id say cant be psl 1 unless deformed 











psl 2- borderlined deformed exremely ugly 













psl 3 still ugly af no good featured at all imo the end of psl 3 (like 3.75) would be low tier normie










psl 4 - id say it starts at low tier normie and ends at mid tier normie

















psl 5- some ppl say psl 5 would start at gl im not sure imo it starts at mid to almost high tier normie and ends at chadlite
















psl 6- starts at chadlite ends at chad 








psl 7 chad to giga chad 










psl 8- is thought to be perfection which doesnt exist imo psl 5 up is where it starts to become very subjective, also tried to include more than just whites


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Jan 24, 2020)

No 6 or above is chad IRL


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 24, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> psl 8- is thought to be perfection which doesnt exist imo psl 5 up is where it starts to become very subjective, also tried to include more than just whites


----------



## Swolepenisman (Jan 24, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> No 6 or above is chad IRL


i agree but isnt psl different


Fuk said:


> View attachment 242625


woah those eyse are psl 8


----------



## rockndogs (Jan 24, 2020)

Ah


----------



## Averagecel (Jan 24, 2020)

Blacks, Asians, and some shitskins (curries, Arabs, etc.) can't be 7+ psl. It's impossible.

You need to have certain phenotypes and colorations to be 7+ psl.

Only whites, mulattos, latinos, and some shitskins can reach that level of aesthetics.


----------



## Swolepenisman (Jan 24, 2020)

Averagecel said:


> Blacks, Asians, and some shitskins (curries, Arabs, etc.) can't be 7+ psl. It's impossible.
> 
> You need to have certain phenotypes and colorations to be 7+ psl.
> 
> Only whites, mulattos, latinos, and some shitskins can reach that level of aesthetics.


id say some blacks are def psl 7 mostly its whites tho but tyson beckford is def psl 7


----------



## didntreadlol (Jan 24, 2020)

brad pitt is not a 7


----------



## Averagecel (Jan 24, 2020)

didntreadlol said:


> brad pitt is not a 7


He's 7+.


----------



## Swolepenisman (Jan 24, 2020)

didntreadlol said:


> brad pitt is not a 7




500 × 209


447 × 251


bro u gotta take the pitt pill (pitt mogs all facially)


----------



## didntreadlol (Jan 24, 2020)

Averagecel said:


> He's 7+.







He's psl 6


----------



## Swolepenisman (Jan 24, 2020)

didntreadlol said:


> View attachment 242636
> 
> He's psl 6


no reminder these are te ugliest photos i could find of him








i will give you a chance to beg for mercy and admit he is psl 7 atleast, reminder he has had his picutre taken candidly in more lightings and angles than any model ever and always looks perfect in all of them dont make me post the good pics of him or you may turn gay from his perfectino


----------



## Averagecel (Jan 24, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> 500 × 209
> 
> 
> 447 × 251
> ...


Pitt's peak was between 30 and 40. He was God tier in Troy.


----------



## mikeock (Jan 24, 2020)

I agree with the chart except that psl 8s don't exist. I think psl8 should be for people of godlike looks, who's looks still hold up without makeup, angles, lighting, dressing well etc. Richard Ramirez if he fixed his teeth would be psl 8 IMO


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jan 24, 2020)

Make a list using the forum users


----------



## didntreadlol (Jan 24, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> no reminder these are te ugliest photos i could find of him
> View attachment 242638
> View attachment 242642
> 
> ...


brad pitt age 56:




tyson beckford age 49:




Pitt looks like he is 20 years older than beckford even though they are only 7 years apart. Can't believe you put brad in the same category as him.


----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (Jan 24, 2020)

Let's be real. 1-3 isn't even worth mention on a psl scale. A 3/10 psl can move to SEA if he's rich and white, but otherwise is approaching trucel tier. 

This is aspie as fuck but, you may as well have psl scale go from 4-10 or 1-7 . As anything below a 4 is mostly irrelevant and would require extensive (and dangerous) surgeries to improve.


----------



## Swolepenisman (Jan 24, 2020)

didntreadlol said:


> brad pitt age 56:
> View attachment 242646
> 
> tyson beckford age 49:
> ...


brad is almost ten yrs older and smoke and drank daily always was high af and he still looks young AF 







he is the epitome of looks facially 


540 × 240


----------



## maxmendietta (Jan 25, 2020)

noped said:


> the actual scale



´Ngl that scale is fucking shit jfl


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Jan 25, 2020)

*low iq. you cannot accurately rate someones looks when they are smiling against someone who isnt smiling. 
this does not create an equal standard 
remember that orb's smile was sub6 but when he didnt smile he was 7-8psl*


----------



## hebbewem (Jan 25, 2020)

1-10 rating >1-8 rating


----------



## kuroro (Jan 25, 2020)

Averagecel said:


> Blacks, Asians, and some shitskins (curries, Arabs, etc.) can't be 7+ psl. It's impossible.
> 
> You need to have certain phenotypes and colorations to be 7+ psl.
> 
> Only whites, mulattos, latinos, and some shitskins can reach that level of aesthetics.


Simonas Pham ?


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 25, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> this is my personal psl chart
> psl 1- deformed id say cant be psl 1 unless deformed
> View attachment 242538
> View attachment 242541
> ...


shit thread

didn't have salludon at psl 8


kuroro said:


> Simonas Pham ?


psl 3 cuz he is black


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 25, 2020)

Weak rating. 3psl guys are 2, 4psl guys look below averge and they are ugly. 5psl guys look 4, maybe except Downey Jr. 8psl is god tier like Chico opry Barret ramirez etc.


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Jan 25, 2020)

*5psl guys look psl 3 *


----------



## oldcell (Jan 25, 2020)

Too much difference between your 4 and 5
Your pls 5 guys are handsome, pls 4 are invisible cucs


----------



## Averagecel (Jan 25, 2020)

kuroro said:


> Simonas Pham ?


Best looking Asian man in the world, 7 psl.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 25, 2020)

Averagecel said:


> Blacks, Asians, and some shitskins (curries, Arabs, etc.) can't be 7+ psl. It's impossible.


I beg to differ.


----------



## Averagecel (Jan 25, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> I beg to differ.
> View attachment 243064
> View attachment 243065
> View attachment 243066


Not even a 7. Bateman mogs him.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 25, 2020)

Averagecel said:


> Not even a 7. Bateman mogs him.


----------



## Averagecel (Jan 25, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> View attachment 243068


7 psl niggers are extremely rare. 7+ niggers don't exist. 

7 is the highest rating for niggers.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 25, 2020)

Averagecel said:


> 7 psl niggers are extremely rare. 7+ niggers don't exist.
> 
> 7 is the highest rating for niggers.


You’re actually retarded. At that point it’s all entirely subjective who is or who’s not psl 7.
Also, this squinting faggot doesn’t mog him.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 25, 2020)

lifefuel - apparently im psl 3 not 2



Spoiler



still subhuman





Spoiler






Spoiler



oneitis still only dates psl 6+


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jan 25, 2020)

*NO YOU FUCKING IDIOT WHO BARLEY JOINED THIS YEAR

4 IS UGLY BUT NOT THAT SUBHUMAN.*

_*5 IS AVERAGE NOT ATTRACTIVE OR UGLY*_
_*
6 IS DECENT LOOKING 

7 IS MOST ATTRACTIVE IN A SMALL TOWN

8 IS GOD TIER

9 IS SUPERMODEL/SUPERSTAR TIER AND DOES EXIST

10 FACEWISE IS PERFECT AND DOESNT EXIST UNIVERSALLY, ONLY EXISTS IF A 9 IS YOUR TYPE WITH OTHER HALOS TO SMALLER GROUPS OF INDIVIDUALS 

IMAGINE ENDING RATINGS AT 7 YOU FUCKING RETARDED AUTIST GRAYCEL

ANYONE WHO RATES 1-8 or worse 1-7 

KILL YOURSELVES.*_
*
IT HAS ALWAYS BE*


----------



## Averagecel (Jan 25, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> You’re actually retarded. At that point it’s all entirely subjective who is or who’s not psl 7.
> Also, this squinting faggot doesn’t mog him.
> View attachment 243094


Attractiveness is subjective, the psl rating system is objective. A 6.5 psl guy can be more attractive to women than a 7 psl guy. Sex appeal ≠ aesthetics

I find Madison Beer more attractive than Adrian Lima, but I know that Lima is objectively prettier.

There are two scales. The *psl* scale (objective rating of someone's looks) and the attractiveness scale/SMV (it takes into account height, status, frame, etc. + your *psl* rating).


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jan 25, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> ´Ngl that scale is fucking shit jfl


It’s actually fucking better than this stupid 1-7 scale you user of fucking 3 months


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 25, 2020)

Averagecel said:


> Attractiveness is subjective, the psl rating system is objective. A 6.5 psl guy can be more attractive to women than a 7 psl guy. Sex appeal ≠ aesthetics
> 
> I find Madison Beer more attractive than Adrian Lima, but I know that Lima is objectively prettier.
> 
> There are two scales. The *psl* scale (objective rating of someone's looks) and the attractiveness scale/SMV (it takes into account height, status, frame, etc. + your *psl* rating).


Since it’s objective I’d like to know who or what gets to choose which features or phenotypes are superior without being subjective?


----------



## Averagecel (Jan 25, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> who gets to choose which features or phenotypes are superior without being subjective?


I, the omniscient God of aesthetics. 

Niggers can't be Gods, only whites can. Mulattos are demigods that's why they can be 7+.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 25, 2020)

Averagecel said:


> I, the omniscient God of aesthetics.
> 
> Niggers can't be Gods, only whites can. Mulattos are demigods that's why they can be 7+.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jan 25, 2020)

Averagecel said:


> I, the omniscient God of aesthetics.
> 
> Niggers can't be Gods, only whites can. Mulattos are demigods that's why they can be 7+.


Nigga stfu, blacks and Mullatos can definitely be gods, they have higher sex appeal to account for less aesthetics


----------



## Averagecel (Jan 25, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Nigga stfu, blacks and Mullatos can definitely be gods, they have higher sex appeal to account for less aesthetics


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jan 25, 2020)

Averagecel said:


> View attachment 243129


Fucking OKAY coping low t recessed mayocel whitey


----------



## Averagecel (Jan 25, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Fucking OKAY coping low t recessed mayocel whitey
> 
> View attachment 243133
> 
> ...


Only Meeks is 7+. Stop replying to me, you deformed truecel bitch. You don't deserve my attention.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jan 25, 2020)

Averagecel said:


> Only Meeks is 7+. Stop replying to me, you deformed truecel bitch. You don't deserve my attention.


Suck my dick recessed bird shit pale pastey coping micropeen Low t Eugene ass mayo 

u think I wanted to give any of your retarded comments attention


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Feb 5, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> ´Ngl that scale is fucking shit jfl


mirin beetljuice's .5


----------



## maxmendietta (Feb 5, 2020)

fuccccc said:


> mirin beetljuice's .5


Gigachad by status halo son. Lms is real


----------

